# So Proud of My Little One



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

So it was my fathers 60th Birthday and their were going to be around 60 people attending. Instead of locking her up in the bedroom, I decided to buy a 30 foot tether for the back yard. I spent 5 hours of the party supervising her rather then participating because she will be 6 months on June 15 and I definitely want socialization to be their. The adults came and went spending 10-15 minutes giving her attention, and petting her. The kids ages 3-10 spend the entire 5 hours petting her, playing with her, interacting with her. I kept her under strict observation just in case she might have a trigger I am not aware of. But she did so amazingly well, that I did reward her with bbq pieces (meat only no sauces or anything else) for a day well spent, to reinforce the behavior. Seeing she was exhausted already, for precautions sake I did take her up to my room while guests were here and she knocked out she was so exhausted.

Proud of my little girl, but alas I am still worried because I'm going to get her spayed on the June 9th. Hope all goes well.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Good girl Lexi! I assume your talking about Lexi. I notice socializing takes a lot out of dogs. lol. They tire so much faster than a regular mile jog. Talk about mental stimulation.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow. She must have been in heaven with all of that attention. And great socialized experience.


----------



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep was talking about Lexi. Also helped keep her tired majority of today also. She's been sleeping off and on most of today. Mental stimulation is awesome!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yea for Lexi!!

We did puppy socialization yesterday with our 5 month old  Sounds like we are both doing it the same way, watching to make sure the pups don't get overwhelmed or overstimulated and taking our cues from them.

Glad Lexi had a fun and successful puppy day out!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good girl Lexi!


----------

